

Wear Sunscreen - geoka9
http://scripting.com/specials/commencement.html

======
corysama
And, in music video form

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTJ7AzBIJoI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTJ7AzBIJoI)

